# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Myslimanët në Kishë

## Nuriel

Pozita midis e ortodoksëve

Ka shumë gjëra që sjanë thënë për myslimanët. Kur intelektualët dhe veprimtarët shqiptarë përpiqeshin të bënin shtet, fshatrat tona të Bregut digjeshin nga fshatrat fqinje myslimane, pikërisht me motive fetare, duke i shtrënguar të krishterët, deri në mesvitet 1910, të arratiseshin (nga trojet e tyre) me varka në Korfuz; sigurisht ata që mundeshin tiu shpëtonin myslimanëve. Dhe këto krime të shqiptarëve ndaj shqiptarëve ortodoksë, siç duhet trajtuar një ditë më vete, vazhduan deri në mesvitet 40. Ishte pikërisht terrori shqiptar (mysliman) që i bëri bregdetasit ti prisnin perëndimorët me flamur grek në vitet 1910. Ishte pikërisht tmerri ndaj myslimanëve, domethënë detyrimi historik ndaj grekëve mbrojtës, ajo që i bëri ortodoksët e Bregut ti presin grekët në 40-ën si të ishte ushtria e tyre. E të tjera të vërteta, gjysmë të tharta

E pra, me këtë të kaluar jo të largët, që të mos shkojmë te masakrat e Ali Pashës ndër shqiptarë ortodoksë, nuk është aspak befasuese kur pinjollët e këtyre fiseve myslimane na kërkojnë sot ta qepim. Është pikërisht sentimenti që kanë trashëguar ndaj ortodoksëve, instikti kundër tyre, nevoja për ti nënshtruar. Është çmeritja e tyre nga tendenca jonë për tu shpenguar e për tu sjellë baraz me ta, kur kjo u paska hije vetëm atyre intelektualëve ortodoksë që bëjnë lojën e myslimanëve, në mos atyre që punojnë për interesat e tyre dominuese në kulturën shqiptare.

Një autor ortodoks më thoshte: Kur i kujtojnë atij se nuk duhet të ndërhyjë në punët e kishës se është mysliman, thotë se nuk ka shkuar asnjëherë në xhami, por nuk thotë që sjam mysliman, se në shpirt i atillë është, hakmarrës! Siç lexohet në fjalët e zotërisë, ortodoksë të tillë kanë paragjykime për myslimanët, nuk i duan në zemër, por iu servilosen për të përfituar. Dhe megjithatë, një qëndrim i tillë, i pandershëm, pranohet dhe konsiderohet shqiptar, ndërsa kur i sheh myslimanët pa paragjykime, kur i do pa asnjë nuancë dallimi në ndjenja, kur i mbron në komunitetin tënd dhe në shtyp, por vetëm se iu kallëzon planet kontrolluese mbi gjithçka shqiptare, edhe atje ku nuk përkasin, kjo qenka antishqiptare. Ndoshta e tillë, sepse është antihipokrite

Barazia jonë ndërfetare, kjo barazimtari kaq e komercializuar së fundi, kjo tullumbace kuqezi, domethënë, është një flluskë e doktrinave mbizotëruese perëndimore, një shtrëngesë që në thelb nuk e fsheh të vërtetën: Liria jonë është një liri pronore të cilën shumica shqiptare e shtrin bujarisht, por përkohësisht, tek pakica, pavarësisht se sa të vetëdijshëm janë myslimanët e thjeshtë për këtë. Kryeneçësia e myslimanëve për të nënshtruar kulturorisht të krishterët është një nga faktorët që i ka bërë ortodoksët e mitropolisë së Gjirokastrës të mos ndihen të sigurt në botën shqiptare, por të përdorin konvencionalisht simbolet kombëtare të të dy vendeve, madje dhe të dy kombësitë, në daçi, ndonjëherë edhe kur nuk janë të detyruar.[1] Kjo ndjenjë pasigurie e ortodoksëve është një nga arsyet se pse ata nuk reagojnë ndaj situatës së sotme kishtare në Gjirokastër. Më mirë dhespot nga Janina, sesa të na bien ndonjë turkoshak ti falemi, thonë mjaft prej tyre me njëri-tjetrin. Dhe kanë shumë të drejtë!

Përderisa ideali i myslimanëve për një fe gjithëshqiptare para një qindvjeçari - atëherë ishte feja e tyre si model - i përket tashmë muzeut të idealizmit shqiptar, kujt ia priste mendja se klanet myslimane të Shqipërisë dhe të Amerikës do të çngjyroheshin dhe do të shpërfytyroheshin në këtë periudhë rrëmuje e kalimtarie, vetëm e vetëm për të vazhduar të kontrollojnë gjithçka në botën shqiptare? Nga ana tjetër, kujt ia priste mendja se klanet greke do të bënin një lojë të tillë me myslimanët, si më e mundshmja mënyrë për të përjashtuar shqiptarët ortodoksë nga qeverisja e kishave të tyre? Përndryshe, pa myslimanët, si do të pushtohej mitropolia e Gjirokastrës?  

Myslimanët tanë na kujtuan tiparin e tyre të trashëguar se përkatësia fetare negociohet sa herë që iu jepet rasti për përfitime. Ndërsa grekët na kujtuan tiparin njësoj të trashëguar se feja i shërben interesave të universalitetit të helenizmit, siç e quajnë ata doktrinën e tyre më të re në rajonin cit me dogma, prandaj dhe përdoret për të manipuluar kulturorisht. Grekët ruajtën dhe përforcuan autoqefalinë e kishës shqiptare, por e tjetërsuan thelbin e saj, në favor të planeve të tyre për një ungjillëzim (helenizim) kulturor të shqiptarëve, dhe përderisa për këtë paguhet një haraç i madh nga fondet greke, vetë ky fakt shlyen konfliktin me interesat myslimane. Për të zhbërë pikat nistore të identitetit të shqiptarëve ortodoksë, për tu hakmarrë e për të ndëshkuar shkëputjen e tyre nga kisha greke, për të shkelmuar vetëpërcaktimin e tyre ndërgjegjësor në një rajon të përzier, grekët ftuan myslimanët në bashkadministrimin e Kishës Ortodokse në Shqipëri. Na vunë myslimanët mbi kokë të na nënshtrojnë, që të luftojmë njëri-tjetrin; plus të tjerave.

Misioni grek arriti diçka që vetëm Janullatosi kishte vetitë të sendërtonte. Simbolika vendore që shqiptarët mbollën në Kishë që nga vitet 1910, u bë njësh me gëlqeren e diktaturës komuniste mbi afreskët bizantinë. U fshi, që të lexohet origjinali. Cili origjinal, veç? Në fakt, u shkrua prapë përmbi shkrimin e vjetër, në palimpsestin e dëmtuar shqiptar. U shtuan e u shumuan totuazhet mbi lëkurën e sfilitur shqiptare. U përdorën të njëjtat sendërgjime, ashtu si para autoqefalisë. Kësisoj e kthyen KOASH-in në kishën e gjashtë autoqefale greke, e cila sot kërkon nga myslimanët vetëm dy gjëra: sfondin dhe kreun; si në patrikanën greke të Aleksandrisë në Egjipt. Madje dhe këto i kërkojnë përkohësisht, derisa të jenë gati shqiptarët myslimanë; ashtu si me peshkopët zezakë të misionit grek në Afrikë. Kur të jenë gati myslimanët, pra, shpresojnë ta marrin kreun, sepse e kujtojnë të merituar, më shumë se hirësitë e Afrikës, të cilët afrikanë përdorin njësoj gjuhën e tyre amtare në shërbesat ortodokse, por me sfondin grek (si në Shqipëri). Në fakt, kreu i Ortodoksisë Shqiptare, as u përket myslimanëve e as u ka hije atyre. Mjerë kush të rrojë!

Kësaj Shqipërie pa hartë, e ungjillëzuar idhnakërisht, atje ku myslimanët gjoja janë konvertuar në shumicë dhe prandaj kanë marrë edhe fronet, do ti mbetet brerorja me rrezet helene, sfondi grek, me emërshkrimet greqisht në ikona, me hijet e mëdha të godinave, me arkitekturën e tempujve, me njelmësimin grek të terminologjisë kishtare shqipe, me varrezat e Shën Anastasit dhe nxënësve të tij misionarë, me kanonin e ri të shenjtorëve; të gjitha këto shenja që përbëjnë një peshqesh të madh në rajon. Shtegu mbetet i hapur për grekët, sepse tashmë ata janë alfa dhe omega e shqiptarëve ortodoksë; që të kalërojnë myslimanët. Problemet e tjera, mosmarrëveshjet midis grekëve dhe myslimanëve, mbeten për më vonë, çështjet lihen hapur duke përsjellë në të tashme të kaluarën e nostalguar, kur dy fuqitë bashkëqeverisnin kategoritë e tjera të rajonit. Dhe lufta midis grekëve dhe myslimanëve vazhdon, derisa të qarkohen vetërrëmbimet e dy botëve të tyre, duke vënë mbi tryezë gjithmonë të drejtat e shqiptarëve ortodoksë.

Nga një pikëpamje e pafajshme ortodokse, duket se me këtë konfiguracion të ri në hierarkinë shqiptare mori fund regjimi gjysmëkanonik i misionit parakishtar grek këto vite, gjë që, siç e kam shënuar disa herë, ishte dënuar nga vetë patrikana e Stambollit në mesvitet 90. Duhet të kujtojmë sot se procedurat e cunguara kanonike, përmes së cilave Janullatosi u ngul përhershëm në Shqipëri, u toleruan nga kishat e tjera autoqefale për vetë faktin se misioni grek vepronte në një vend me shumicë myslimane, dhe madje vepronte duke habitur vazhdimisht.

Të paktën kështu mendohet matanë. Sepse, sado që të përpiqen intelektualët myslimanë të zhbindin botën mbarë për interesat e tyre personale e klanore, se gjoja Shqipëria nuk është në shumicë myslimane, dielli nuk mbulohet me shoshë. Dhe këtu shquhet në gjithë lavdinë e saj loja e shumëfishtë e Janullatosit jashtë Shqipërisë, për të nxirë realitetin shqiptar, në një kohë kur ata që i bëjnë luftë Janullatosit në Shqipëri janë vetëm disa kokrra të krimbura, fantazma të vetvetes, të cilët instrumentohen sa herë që kërkohet, për të kënduar gatitú marshin dalëboje të autoqefalizmit. Që ti zmadhojë Janullatosi këto pisllëqe të shqiptarëve myslimanë, e tiu drejtohet pastaj në mënyrë dramatike kishave të tjera autoqefale, duke klithur se, në qoftë se misioni grek largohet nga Shqipëria, ortodoksia është në rrezik. Rroftë e qoftë Nikolla Marku, pastaj, sepse ai është për myslimanët.

Kjo lojë e Janullatosit bashkekziston me gatishmërinë e klaneve myslimane që se kanë për gjë të përlyhet emri shqiptar jashtë Shqipërisë, mjafton që ata të kontrollojnë botën shqiptare dhe të mos cënohen interesat e tyre, përndryshe të kërcënuara nga demonizimi ndërkombëtar i islamit. Në fakt, rrëmuja ndihmon shumë klanet shekullare myslimane, të cilat, tok me Janullatosin, përpiqen gjoja të drejtpeshojnë një botë kaq të larmishme ndërshqiptare.

Prania e Pelushit krah-mbrapa Janullatosit nëpër kishat autoqefale dhe në veprimtari të tjera ndërkombëtare, dëshmon pikërisht këtë çudibërje të Janullatosit (i çuditshëm ndër myslimanë), të cilit përndryshe i falen të gjitha, edhe sëmundja për të zëvendësuar Zotin në mendjet e shqiptarëve të paditur nga feja. Peshkopi me origjinë myslimane shihet nga kishat e tjera si pemë e misionit grek. Të huajt kujtojnë se në Shqipëri duhet të ketë turma të mëdha myslimanësh të konvertuar në krishtërimin ortodoks, aq sa kanë dhe peshkopin e tyre. Në fakt, tani që janë tre myslimanë dhe jo një i vetëm, hajde mbushiu mendjen të huajve se shqiptarët ishin ortodoksë para Janullatosit dhe para grekëve. Përshtypja e sotme është se kryepeshkopi ndodhet në Shqipëri kryesisht për grekët, të cilët qenkan në shumicë shqipfolës, si dhe për të konvertuarit, të cilët janë të njomë në besim dhe kanë ende nevojë për misionarët. Shquar me syze ortodokse së largu, ata që i bëjnë luftë Janullatosit, luftokan Ortodoksinë. Si rrjedhojë, nuk përbën çudi prania e një greku në krye të Kishës, aq më tepër një grek i tillë, ashtu siç nuk do të përbëjë aspak çudi prania e një myslimani më vonë, aq më tepër një mysliman i këtillë. Sido që të jetë, grek a mysliman, për ne është e njëjta monedhë.  

Për sa i përket mitropolisë së Gjirokastrës, si pikë e prekshme e regjimit gjysmëkanonik të Janullatosit para nëntorit të kaluar, dihet se ajo mbahej qëllimisht pa peshkop për të shmangur emërimin e një shqiptari ortodoks atje, duke e përdorur këtë vakancë njëkohësisht si zjarrmatëse në marrëdhëniet shqiptaro-greke, me kulm skandalin e zhvarrosjeve në Përmet, i cili skandal grek përgatiti udhën për të përligjur vendimet e sotme. Prandaj dhe duke përdorur Pelushin dhe Liolinin, vetëm me dy shkrime paçavure, pra, çështjes madhore të shqipfolësve ortodoksë të Jugut iu vu kapaku. Sepse kështu e deshën myslimanët. Sepse i tillë është atdheu ynë: një shtet mysliman me petka laike. 

Përveç problemit kanunor në KOASH, duket se me këto marrëveshje greko-myslimane mori udhë edhe problemi kishtar i minoritetit grek në Shqipëri; për tiu bindur ndërkombëtarëve. Sidoqoftë, dhe këtu madhështohet ironikja në marrëdhëniet shqiptaro-greke, mbeti përsëri në pozitën e midisshme komuniteti i shqipfolësve ortodoksë në të njëjtin juridiksion kishtar; para syve të ndërkombëtarëve. Shqiptarët ortodoksë vijojnë të mbërthyer peng midis shqiptarësisë dhe grekësisë, ashtu si para autoqefalisë, në dilema të vazhdueshme identitare, në pështjellime të pamohueshme ndërgjegjësore, nën kërcënimet e shestimeve të përhershme kulturore. As andej e as këtej, por në të njëjtën kohë, edhe andej edhe këtej. Shqiptarët ortodoksë u kthyen nën baballëkun e myslimanëve, që të jenë sërish nën amësinë e Greqisë.

Ngjizja e një hierarkie greko-myslimane në nëntor 2006, me tre shtetas të Greqisë dhe me tre konvertë nga komuniteti mysliman i Shqipërisë, është sfida më e madhe që misioni grek i bëri Kishës Ortodokse në Shqipëri. Në fakt, ky kompromis midis grekëve dhe myslimanëve është pabesia më e madhe që qeveria e sotme i bëri komunitetit ortodoks në Shqipëri dhe në diasporë, pa lënë në harresë faktin se ishte e njëjta qeveri dhe i njëjti lider që dekretoi Janullatosin kryepeshkop para pesëmbëdhjetë vjetësh. Pjesa tjetër është filologji vendore. Është kaq flagrante pabesia shqiptare këtë herë, saqë jo vetëm na është dhënë rasti të rrëmojmë për të sjellë në dritë ato fakte që letërsia nacionalkomuniste qëllimisht ka mbuluar, por jemi tashmë të ndërgjegjshëm për lojën e madhe që shteti shqiptar ka luajtur dhe luan me ortodoksët, që nga vitet 1920 e këtej. Nga ana tjetër e skenarit shqiptar, klanet myslimane janë gati të përdorin edhe elementë të dhuntishëm a mafiozë të komunitetit ortodoks, për ti paraqitur botës si të vërtetë imazhin e rremë brendashqiptar; gjithmonë duke keqpërdorur brishtësinë e pozitës midis. Sepse feja e shqiptarit është interesi (shqiptaria).

Nuk ekzistonte asnjë pengesë kanunore që peshkopi i dërguar grek të vazhdonte të vepronte në Shqipëri si eksark, jo vetëm për disa vjet, por edhe për më shumë. Historia kishtare ka shembuj kur eksarkët jo vetëm kanë vepruar me vite të tëra si të tillë, por kanë kryesuar sinode dhe kanë vdekur si eksarkë, prandaj dhe janë zgjedhur në vijim të tjerë eksarkë, nëse e ka lypur nevoja. Preteksti se një eksark nuk mund të kryesonte sinodin e një kishe autoqefale, ishte një marifet i shtetit grek për të përherësuar Janullatosin, sepse vetë qeveria greke bëri diçka më të rrezikshme, duke kundërshtuar madje dhe vetë patrikanën e Stambollit, kur i imponoi kishës autoqefale shqiptare një kryepeshkop pa sinod, një skemë krejt antikanonike!

Viti 1992 i përket asaj periudhe historike që pranon justifikime për çka iu imponua jo vetëm ortodoksisë, por dhe gjithë shoqërisë shqiptare. Sidoqoftë, si mund të justifikohet një skemë e tillë politike mbi komunitetin ortodoks sot, mbas pesëmbëdhjetë vjetësh përvoje, me gjithë këto ngjarje që kanë munduar e shenjuar jetëgjatësisht marrëdhëniet shqiptaro-greke? Kjo dëshmon se në vitin 1992, atëherë kur demokratët na dekretuan Janullatosin kryepeshkop, problemi nuk ka qenë tek mosnjohja e realitetit ortodoks, siç kujtonim ne me dashamirësi, por tek zelli i tyre për të riaktivizuar politikat e Ahmet Zogut, i cili sa herë që ishte në rrezik, nuk e kishte për gjë të përmbyste bindjet e tij dhe të bënte kompromise me serbët dhe me grekët, duke përdorur komunitetin ortodoks, duke pranuar madje marrëveshje që shfuqizonin edhe vetë autoqefalinë e shpallur më 1922 në Berat.[2] Vendimet e sotme pajtohen me politikat afatgjata të shtetit shqiptar, i cili e përdor komunitetin ortodoks sa herë që myslimanët rrezikohen në pushtet, ose sa herë që iu teket të mëtojnë një kafshatë të madhe në rajon

Përderisa ortodoksët janë në mëshirë të myslimanëve, gjithmonë do të kenë nevojë për përdëllimet e grekëve. Sa më shumë të përherësohet prania myslimane në kryesinë dhe në administrimin e kishave shqiptare, aq më shumë përjetësohet kujdestaria greke mbi shqiptarët ortodoksë.  

Sigurisht që në Greqi kjo është e imponuar për ortodoksët, sepse po të jesh mysliman nuk mund të jesh grek, prandaj dhe pranohesh si shqiptar, ta transliterojnë lehtë emrin dhe ky emër shquhet që është jo grek. Nëse mëson greqisht myslimani, pavarësisht nëse është besimtar, jo besimtar a ateist, është tepër mallëngjyese për grekët. Nëse ka dhunti ta shkruajë atë gjuhë, është shumë hot. Kur shan fenë e tij, nuk tingëllon dhe aq keq, por kur përqafon fenë e tyre, qoftë dhe sa për të ndryshuar emrin, është mrekullia në pjatë! Për koincidencë, myslimanë të tillë janë njëkohësisht edhe lajkaxhinjtë më të mëdhenj të Janullatosit, më shumë e drejtpërdrejt në greqishte, dhe më pak e tërthorazi në shqipe. Madje hiqen ateistë dhe se e kanë për qesharake të komentojnë mbi fenë dhe njerëzit e saj, por për Janullatosin i përmbysin bindjet, ndoshta ngaqë nuk e shohin vetëm si njeri të fesë Ndërsa kur je ortodoks, nuk ka se si të shkruhet emri ndryshe në greqishte, përveçse si emër grek. Si shqiptar ortodoks, nuk i përket pozitës së lakmuar, atje ku tokësoret bëhen përnjimendsh qiellore, prandaj dhe nëse shkruan greqisht, do të gjykohesh brenda morisë greke, domethënë asgjëkundi. Dhe nëse je nga trevat e mitropolisë së Gjirokastrës, nuk pyetesh fare se çfarë je: Është e vetëkuptueshme që je grek. Nëse ke këllqe, thuaj ndryshe Unë nuk kam dëgjuar për asnjë emigrant ortodoks tonin që të botohet e të kremtohet greqisht, siç trumbetohen autorët myslimanë që banojnë në Greqi. Më vjen keq që nuk kam mundur të përshkruaj gjerë e gjatë përvojën time në Greqi, sepse do të flas hapur, ashtu siç nuk e duan shqiptarët 

[2] Për këtë debat shih: Robert C. Austin, Shtegu i pashkelur i Fan Nolit - Demokracia shqiptare në vitet 1920-1924, Tiranë, 1998, f. 125-126. Pavarësisht se ky libër trajton vetëm një periudhë e temë të caktuar, dhe tejet problemeve të përkthimit dhe të redaktimit shqip, studimi i profesorit të Universitetit të Torontos është punimi më cilësor që kemi mbi Fan Nolin. 

Foti Cici

----------


## Korcar-L1

> Një autor ortodoks më thoshte: “Kur i kujtojnë atij se nuk duhet të ndërhyjë në punët e kishës se është mysliman, thotë se nuk ka shkuar asnjëherë në xhami, por nuk thotë që s’jam mysliman, se në shpirt i atillë është, hakmarrës!”


e jane keta ateistet e veshur me petkun e ateizmit dhe te patriotizmit..... besshkelurit

----------


## malo666

Nje artikull medioker per mendimin tim.

----------


## Darius

Ky artikull eshte tendencioz dhe percares. Per mua eshte nje turp dhe nje ndjenje qe nuk duhet ushqyer aspak ne rradhet e besimtareve shqiptare te cdo besimi qofshin. Dhe se besova kur pashe emrin e Foti Cicit ne fund te tij. Ose ky ka rrjedhur ose dikush ka perdorur emrin e tij.

----------


## Nuriel

*Për të ndalur myslimanët* 

Dua të kujtoj këtu atë që më shtrëngoi të hap një debat të tillë: heshtja e fajit shqiptar, filli i kësaj eseje. Ndërsa media shqiptare foli e përfoli fronëzimin e një peshkopi grek në Gjirokastër (këtë herë me përkorje, pa histerinë që përshoqëroi zhvarrosjet e Përmetit), askush nuk tha një gjysmë fjale për suprizën tjetër, për shugurimin e dy peshkopëve shqiptarë nga familje myslimane. Madje gazetat që mbështesin qeverinë e sotme e bënë heshtjen prej varri. Të njëjtat gazeta, ato që kur PD-ja ishte në opozitë e bënin mizën buall për çdo send ortodoks, tashmë nuk e përmendën as si lajm këtë përndryshe kryelajm të atyre që çirren për kombin. Sikur nuk ka ndodhur asgjë, domethënë. Partia mbi të gjitha! Sepse, sipas shprehjes greke, e kanë të përlyer folenë, prandaj dhe heshtin.

Përderisa debatojmë mbi heshtjen dhe mbi dialektikën e saj si gjest kulturor, ekziston një pyetje në lidhje edhe me psenë e heshtjes së ortodoksëve ndaj Joan Pelushit këta dhjetë vjet, i cili, megjithëse dihej se ishte nga familje myslimane, nuk u përmend publikisht. Së pari, nuk është debatuar jashtë kishe për arsye të drojës që kemi ne ortodoksët për të përmendur botërisht emrin e myslimanëve. Më kujtohet se kur dëgjoja ortodoksët ta përflisnin atë qysh në mesvitet 90, unë nuk ndihesha lirshëm as ti dëgjoja, pikërisht se at Pelushi ishte nga familje myslimane, dhe unë atëherë qeshë subjekt i heshtjes së imponuar ndaj emrit mysliman. Së dyti, ai është pranuar si rast i vetëm, i pa precedent dhe prandaj i papërsëritshëm, si përjashtim për gjendjen kishtare të mesviteve 90. Por shugurimi edhe i dy myslimanëve të tjerë në nëntor 2006 e shtoi në tre numrin e tyre, në një kohë kur nuk ka asnjë peshkop ortodoks. Së treti, dhe kryesorja, at Joani jepte përshtypjen e durimtarit të madh dhe nuk fliste as ashtu e as kështu në lidhje me Janullatosin. Nuk fliste se deri dje kishte frikë nga ortodoksët, por tradhtia e vërtetë, pabesia vendore, pra, ia nxorri jashtë frikën. 

Madje mbas statutit të ri të KOASH-it, miratuar në nëntor 2006 edhe ky, duket qartë në një nen të tij se Janullatosi po përgatitet të shugurojë edhe një peshkop tjetër asistent të vetin në kryepeshkopatë.[1] Me këto përpjestime të reja në sinod, ai do ta ketë shumë të lehtë të emërojë peshkop arqimandritin Justinos, i cili madje flet e meshon shqip. Mbas maskaradës së nëntorit të kaluar, një grek tjetër në sinod nuk do të përbëjë tashmë asnjë befasi. Pastaj, ku kishte befasi më të madhe se fronëzimi i një greku jo shqipfolës në Gjirokastër? Për më keq, ku kishte suprizë më të madhe se vetëzbulimi i Pelushit? 

Ndjenja e drojës që shoqëria e sotme shqiptare përpiqet të kultivojë tek ortodoksët, për të mos ta përmendur publikisht emrin e myslimanëve, jo vetëm që pasqyron një realitet të kthjellët psikologjik, domethënë komplekset tona si pakicë e abuzuar, por është pikërisht dëshmia e fajit shqiptar dhe strategjia vendore për të sunduar me çdo çmim. Në fund të fundit, nuk kërkojmë ti përmbysim dhe ti shkelmojmë myslimanët nga kryesia e Kishës, siç kanë bërë vetë ata me ortodoksët. Jo, jo. Kërkojmë të prishet heshtja e tyre fajtore, që të ndalet diskriminimi i komunitetit ortodoks. Mbi të gjitha, kërkojmë që këtej e tutje peshkopët myslimanë të mos përdorin fronet e përdhunuara të ortodoksëve për të poshtëruar një komunitet të dobët e të pafuqishëm, i cili komunitet e ka të pamundur sot të formulojë pozitën e tij minoritare në rajon. Sepse është i poshtëruar nga grekët dhe nga myslimanët, pavarësisht se nuk mundet ta thotë.

Nëse përqasja ime në këtë ese është e zhdrejtë, si qenka Janullatosi i pazëvendësueshëm, atëherë? Si nuk paskan të drejtë shqiptarët e mitropolisë së Gjirokastrës të kenë peshkopin e tyre, në gjuhën e tyre? Si nuk paskan të drejtë shqiptarët e Sarandës të kenë kishën e tyre në atë qytet, siç e kanë grekët atje? Si nuk paskan të drejtë shqiptarët e Amerikës së Veriut të meshohen shqip? Për më tutje, si u katandis Ortodoksia Shqiptare të përfaqësohet sot nga Liolini dhe Pelushi? Nëse përmbysen shkrimet e mia, kush mund të dalë e tiu përgjigjet pyetjeve të mësipërme, të cilat nuk janë vetëm të miat, të një teologu përndryshe mëditës në Kanada, por dhe të mjaft shqiptarëve ortodoksë në Shqipëri dhe jashtë saj?

Ai që është më afër traditës sonë është mitropoliti arvanit i Beratit. Hirësia e Tij, Ignati, është më afër nesh si nga grekët ashtu dhe nga myslimanët, por ai shihet mbi kombësitë, përderisa është edhe shqiptar edhe grek. Me këto përpjestime të reja, duke mos anashkaluar dhe luftën që i bëhet ende sot Ignatit nga mbetjet e kolonëve turq në Shqipëri, arvaniti është më minoritari në komunitetin ortodoks të Shqipërisë. Siç e sugjeruam vjet, në këto rrethana gjithandej bllokuese, ai ishte kandidati më i përshtatshëm për gjendjen e sotme në mitropolinë e Gjirokastrës, për ti lënë edhe vendin një shqiptari ortodoks në Berat.

Shqiptarët nuk u lodhën së servilosuri ndaj Janullatosit, me çmime e dekorime deri në të vjellë, por nuk duan të nderojnë një njeri që vlen të meritohet, për më tepër kur ne kemi nevojë të krijojmë lidhje kishtare, spirituale e gjuhësore, domethënë kulturore, me arvanitët e vendlindjes dhe të vendshërbimit të mëparshëm të imzot Ignatit; në trevat ku ende sot ruhet tradita e përbashkët shqiptare. Izolimi i mitropolitit arbëror të Beratit nuk tregon vetëm se ai është i vetmi peshkop në Shqipëri që nuk është zgjedhur nga Janullatosi, por dëshmon se nderimet që iu bëjnë shqiptarët të huajve, në këtë rast grekëve, nuk bëhen me sinqeritet e me meritë, por në hulli të traditës vendore, me pikënisje inferioriteti, servilizmi dhe përfitimi.   

Shenjti i Beratit është i vetmi klerik ortodoks që ka pohuar publikisht se mirëqenia e kishave shqiptare nuk është vetëm meritë e misionit grek, por dhe e besimtarëve shqiptarë![2] Duhet theksuar ky fakt, jo vetëm për të vënë në pah qëndrimin e kristaltë kishtar të hierarkut, në kundërshtim me qëndrimet plastike të mitropolitit argjenddashës të Korçës, por që të ngushëllohen edhe ata shqiptarë që japin, sepse besimtarët tanë nuk japin nga teprica, por nga mungesa. Shqiptari është bujar kur shkon në kishë dhe sidomos kur e fton priftin për një shërbesë. Përndryshe, nëse priftërinjtë nuk mbështeteshin nga besimtarët, por vetëm nga rroga që marrin nga Janullatosi, a do të mbijetonin dot familjarisht?

Në një vizion shqiptar, prania e myslimanëve si alternativa tjetër, mbas grekëve, në kryesinë e kishës ortodokse shqiptare, përbën më tepër rrezik sesa prania greke në Kishë. Më duket sikur dëgjoj pesë vjet nga sot të thonë vëllezërit e jugës: Nuk mund ti lëmë ne shqiptarët ortodoksë me peshkopë myslimanë. Dhe përderisa nuk ka peshkopë shqiptarë ortodoksë, ne jemi të detyruar ti përfaqësojmë e ti mbrojmë ortodoksët. Po kush i përjashtoi shqiptarët ortodoksë nga hierarkia e kishës së tyre? Kush na i imponoi myslimanët si peshkopë në Kishë? Vetë misioni grek, për të riaktivizuar kujdestarinë dhe dalëzotësinë ndaj shqiptarëve ortodoksë; për ti kontrolluar kulturorisht ata. 

Një trajtim i tillë i shqiptarëve ortodoksë është keqdashës në hallakatjet e sotme ndërgjegjësore në rajon, është shpirtvrasës për të ardhmen e komunitetit ortodoks në botën e larmishme shqiptare, por është dhe përdhosës i aspiratave të lëvizjes së komunitetit tonë në periudhën e Rilindjes. Ortodoksët u gënjyen dhe luftuan për integritet e për balancë, ndërsa sot ata janë shkelur e zhbalancuar, pikërisht nga myslimanët. Rrëshqitje të tilla të myslimanëve, jashtë vlerave të tyre të mirëfillta, si dhe nxiti për të kontrolluar me çdo çmim, janë edhe një provokim ndaj vetë besimtarëve myslimanë. Atyre dhe vetëm atyre iu kërkoj ndjesë, për këtë shpërthim të papritur por të imponuar prej vetë klaneve myslimane, sidomos atyre shekullare. Sepse janë pikërisht këto klane që, me militantizmin e ateizmit shqiptar, një version i skajshëm dhe çnjerëzor ideolegjemash lindore, dhe me pafytyrësinë e pabesisë vendore, munden dhe kontrollojnë median e sotme shqiptare, duke izoluar kundërthënësit.

Mirëkuptim kërkoj edhe nga myslimanët që kanë ndihmuar dhe ndihmojnë projektet tona ortodokse, pavarësisht në janë besimtarë, jo besimtarë, a ateistë. Ata ndoshta nuk mund ta kuptojnë gjendjen, a nuk mund të pajtohen me të, edhe mbas këtij leximi ngacmues. Sidoqoftë, tejet sikletit fillestar, jam i bindur se ky debat suprizë do të japë pemë të mira për të drejtën dhe vetëm për të drejtën e shqiptarit, pavarësisht se sa humbet autori. Ky debat do ti shtrëngojë myslimanët të jenë jo vetëm më të përkorë publikisht mbi çështjet ortodokse, gjë që deri diku është arrirë këta dy-tre vjet, por të jenë më të kujdesshëm edhe privatisht. Do ti shtrëngojë ata të rivlerësojnë jo vetëm qëndrimet ndaj Liolinit dhe Pelushit, këtyre dy dopiofavoritëve, por do ti nxisë myslimanët të rivlerësojnë marrëdhëniet me ta. Shkurt, ky kallëzim i yni do ti bëjë myslimanët të jenë më pak intrigantë ndaj të krishterëve ortodoksë. Diskursi mbi marrëdhëniet myslimano-ortodokse në botën shqiptare, nëse thellohet e përkrahet publikisht nga intelektualët që mendojnë e flasin ndershëm, tejet përkatësive, do të jetë një trysni për më tepër integritet në kulturën shqiptare.

Përndarja dhe përçarja e myslimanëve shqiptarë këto vite, me konflikte të mëdha mes tyre ndonjëherë, nuk ka si të fshihet, ashtu siç nuk është fshehur instrumentimi i disa klaneve myslimane shqiptare nga fuqi tejshqiptare, sidomos në SHBA. Oksimorja është tek fakti se të njëjtat fuqi perëndimore mbështesin sot hapur e shumëfishtas Janullatosin dhe misionin e tij politik në Shqipëri, duke shkaktuar pështjellim dhe përçarje më të madhe brendashqiptare. Duket se këto klane të përdorura shqiptare, trashëgimtare të sundimeve të moçme, e kanë gjetur Babën dhe Perandorinë atje ku fuqia dhe interesat janë më të mëdha sot, tek Amerika, e cila ka shumë nevojë për ta, ashtu si Turqia qëmoti. Nëse Amerika vendos një ditë të shkaktojë ndryshime rrënjësore në Jug të Shqipërisë, nuk dimë se deri ku do të arrijnë myslimanët kundër ortodoksëve Sido që të ndodhë, myslimanët e kanë dhënë shenjën se janë të aftë të rezistojnë kufij kulturorë në rajon, ashtu si para një qindvjeçari: Që të shtypen pakicat, atje ku përkasin edhe shqiptarët ortodoksë të Jugut, të cilët nuk janë as grekë e as myslimanë dhe prandaj të nëpërkëmbur.

Mbas 11 Shtatorit religjionet janë tashmë pjesë e pashkëputur në çdo përqasje kulturore dhe instrumentimi zyrtar i liderëve fetarë, si dhe ai parazyrtar i periferisë fetare, është pjesë e politikës amerikane. Vëzhgimi dhe vëmendja për çdo send fetar, sidomos në zona strategjike, atje ku në të njëjtën kohë ekziston potenciali i trazirës, është shumë pak për të përshkruar sot raportet e fesë me shtetin në botën perëndimore. Në të kundërt, shumë të paktë janë intelektualët shqiptarë që përfshijnë fenë në shkrimet e tyre. Sepse shumica e intelektualëve tanë, sado që të përpiqen të ndryshojnë, nuk zhvishen dot nga fryma e kulturës së diktaturës, edhe kur tërbohen publikisht kundër saj. Studimi i religjionit vazhdon të konsiderohet nga shumica e intelektualëve shqiptarë si çështje tempullore, ndryshe nga bota perëndimore, ku religjionet përqasen si realitete të pamohueshme kulturore.

Përjashtimi i shqiptarëve ortodoksë nga hierarkia e kishës së tyre, pengimi për të folur publikisht e për të përmendur emrin e myslimanëve, si dhe bashkëveprimi greko-mysliman për të zhbërë gjegjësit, na shtrëngon të nisim e të vazhdojmë këtë debat të ri, këtë përpjekje për të denoncuar, për të zbardhur lojën, për të nxitur ortodoksët dhe për të trazuar ujërat e qelbura shqiptare. Kjo do të ndihmojë jo vetëm ortodoksët dhe të interesuarit mbi jetën e këtij komuniteti, por dhe vetë besimtarët myslimanë, të cilët po paguajnë sot çmimin e përçmimit ndërkombëtar ndaj besimit të tyre të respektuar, me pasoja të drejtpërdrejta në jetën shqiptare. Shtrëngesa ndërkombëtare, kjo përndjekje ndaj Islamit, pra, ka shkaktuar ankth të madh në botën myslimane shqiptare për të gjetur mënyra të reja mbizotërimi, madje duke mohuar edhe besimin e tyre fetar e duke predikuar konvencionalisht besime të tjera.

Në mbyllje të pjesës së gjashtë dhe të fundit të këtij kapitulli hyrës, përsëri dhe përsëri dua të theksoj bindjen tonë ndërgjegjësore, shqetësimin e madh, se problemi mysliman në ortodoksinë shqiptare është problem më i madh se ai grek, prandaj dhe ia vlen të rrezikojmë: Për të ndalur myslimanët! Përndryshe, mbas Janullatosit, jo vetëm grekët do të jenë të përhershëm në rolin e tyre të dalëzotësit ndaj ortodoksëve, duke vjetëruar rishkrimet më të fundit mbi palimpsestin e dëmtuar shqiptar, por ka të ngjarë që vetë ortodoksët të ngrenë pikëpyetje të cilat nuk kemi pse tua vemë në mendje sot.

Ia vlen ta çelim një debat të tillë, aq më tepër këtë vit, shtatëdhjetë vjet mbas njohjes së autoqefalisë sonë: 1937 - 2007. 

[Foti Cici, 2007]


[1] Kryepiskopi mund të ketë dy deri në tre Episkopë ndihmës, të cilët kryejnë detyra të posaçme të ngarkuara prej tij dhe kanë të gjitha privilegjet e Kryepriftërinjve aktivë. Statuti i Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, 2006, Neni 23.
[2] Intervistë me Imzot Ignatin, Mitropoliti i Beratit, Kaninës, Vlorës dhe Myzeqesë, Tema, 12 mars 2006.

----------


## Korcar-L1

> Një trajtim i tillë i shqiptarëve ortodoksë është keqdashës në hallakatjet e sotme ndërgjegjësore në rajon, është shpirtvrasës për të ardhmen e komunitetit ortodoks në botën e larmishme shqiptare, por është dhe përdhosës i aspiratave të lëvizjes së komunitetit tonë në periudhën e Rilindjes. Ortodoksët u gënjyen dhe luftuan për integritet e për balancë, ndërsa sot ata janë shkelur e zhbalancuar, pikërisht nga myslimanët. Rrëshqitje të tilla të myslimanëve, jashtë vlerave të tyre të mirëfillta, si dhe nxiti për të kontrolluar me çdo çmim, janë edhe një provokim ndaj vetë besimtarëve myslimanë. *Atyre dhe vetëm atyre iu kërkoj ndjesë, për këtë shpërthim të papritur por të imponuar prej vetë klaneve myslimane, sidomos atyre shekullare. Sepse janë pikërisht këto klane që, me militantizmin e ateizmit shqiptar, një version i skajshëm dhe çnjerëzor ideolegjemash lindore, dhe me pafytyrësinë e pabesisë vendore, munden dhe kontrollojnë median e sotme shqiptare, duke izoluar kundërthënësi*t.


E kam thene dhe me perpara... keta muslimanet e veshur me petkun e ateizmit jane me te keqinjte.... ata qe vertet besojne ne islam, shikojne punet e tyre dhe nuk ngaterohen. 

PS qenka lodhur dhe foti cici me shqiptaret..... nuk duroi me dhe po nxjerr te gjith ato cka ndjente ne te vertete.

o zeus... ti lexoke vetem ato qe te interesojne...po te lexoje te gjithe, do ta kuptoje qe foto cici eshte *kundra grekerve* dhe *kundra muslimaneve* (me duket se e ka fjalen per keta "shekulloret")

----------


## Albo

> Ka shumë gjëra që s’janë thënë për myslimanët. Kur intelektualët dhe veprimtarët shqiptarë përpiqeshin të bënin shtet, fshatrat tona të Bregut digjeshin nga fshatrat fqinje myslimane, pikërisht me motive fetare, duke i shtrënguar të krishterët, deri në mesvitet 1910, të arratiseshin (nga trojet e tyre) me varka në Korfuz; sigurisht ata që mundeshin t’iu shpëtonin myslimanëve. Dhe këto krime të shqiptarëve ndaj shqiptarëve ortodoksë, siç duhet trajtuar një ditë më vete, vazhduan deri në mesvitet 40. Ishte pikërisht terrori shqiptar (mysliman) që i bëri bregdetasit t’i prisnin perëndimorët me flamur grek në vitet 1910. Ishte pikërisht tmerri ndaj myslimanëve, domethënë detyrimi historik ndaj grekëve mbrojtës, ajo që i bëri ortodoksët e Bregut t’i presin grekët në 40-ën si të ishte ushtria e tyre. E të tjera të vërteta, gjysmë të tharta…


Zt. Fatmir, une kujtoja se ju "fshataret e bregut" ju kish greqishtezuar Greqia dhe jo fshataret myslimane (leber) fqinje?! Keshtu te ka mesuar edhe prifti Sebastianos ne Greqi apo jo, kur ishte dishepull i tij?!




> E pra, me këtë të kaluar jo të largët, që të mos shkojmë te masakrat e Ali Pashës ndër shqiptarë ortodoksë, nuk është aspak befasuese kur pinjollët e këtyre fiseve myslimane na kërkojnë sot ta qepim. Është pikërisht sentimenti që kanë trashëguar ndaj ortodoksëve, instikti kundër tyre, nevoja për t’i nënshtruar. Është çmeritja e tyre nga tendenca jonë për t’u shpenguar e për t’u sjellë baraz me ta, kur kjo u paska hije vetëm atyre intelektualëve ortodoksë që bëjnë lojën e myslimanëve, në mos atyre që punojnë për interesat e tyre dominuese në kulturën shqiptare.


Sa i zgjuar eshte shejtani! Duke qene se asnje nga besimtaret orthodhokse nuk ia ve me veshin tani qe e kane zhveshur edhe si prift, mundohet ti apeloje urrejtjes nder-fetare midis shqiptareve: Fatmir (Foti) Cici, nje mysliman i konvertuar ne Orthodhoksi u del ne mbrojtje orthodhokseve kunder shumices myslimane? Eh fshatari i varfer qe ka ngelur i tille edhe ne mes metropolesh te Kanadase.




> Një autor ortodoks më thoshte: “Kur i kujtojnë atij se nuk duhet të ndërhyjë në punët e kishës se është mysliman, thotë se nuk ka shkuar asnjëherë në xhami, por nuk thotë që s’jam mysliman, se në shpirt i atillë është, hakmarrës!” Siç lexohet në fjalët e zotërisë, ortodoksë të tillë kanë paragjykime për myslimanët, nuk i duan në zemër, por iu servilosen për të përfituar. Dhe megjithatë, një qëndrim i tillë, i pandershëm, pranohet dhe konsiderohet shqiptar, ndërsa kur i sheh myslimanët pa paragjykime, kur i do pa asnjë nuancë dallimi në ndjenja, kur i mbron në komunitetin tënd dhe në shtyp, por vetëm se iu kallëzon planet kontrolluese mbi gjithçka shqiptare, edhe atje ku nuk përkasin, kjo qenka antishqiptare. Ndoshta e tillë, sepse është antihipokrite…


Kjo eshte menyra se si bleterritesi na thote: nje mysliman i konvertuar ne Orthodhoksi ngelet ne zemer mysliman hakmarres! Dhe nuk keni perse shkoni shume larg per te gjetur nje shembull, shikoni nje mysliman-te-konvertuar-ne-orthodhoksi me emrin Fatmir (Foti) Cici. Edhe pse u be prift orthodhoks e beri 5 vjet shkolle teologjike ne Athine, ai ngeli nje "mysliman hakmarres ne zemer", apo jo Fatmir?




> Barazia jonë ndërfetare, kjo barazimtari kaq e komercializuar së fundi, kjo tullumbace kuqezi, domethënë, është një flluskë e doktrinave mbizotëruese perëndimore, një shtrëngesë që në thelb nuk e fsheh të vërtetën: Liria jonë është një liri pronore të cilën shumica shqiptare e shtrin bujarisht, por përkohësisht, tek pakica, pavarësisht se sa të vetëdijshëm janë myslimanët e thjeshtë për këtë. Kryeneçësia e myslimanëve për të nënshtruar kulturorisht të krishterët është një nga faktorët që i ka bërë ortodoksët e mitropolisë së Gjirokastrës të mos ndihen të sigurt në botën shqiptare, por të përdorin konvencionalisht simbolet kombëtare të të dy vendeve, madje dhe të dy kombësitë, në daçi, ndonjëherë edhe kur nuk janë të detyruar.[1] Kjo ndjenjë pasigurie e ortodoksëve është një nga arsyet se pse ata nuk reagojnë ndaj situatës së sotme kishtare në Gjirokastër. “Më mirë dhespot nga Janina, sesa të na bien ndonjë turkoshak t’i falemi”, thonë mjaft prej tyre me njëri-tjetrin. Dhe kanë shumë të drejtë!


Kjo eshte menyra qe Cici thote: Ne Shqiperi nuk ka harmoni fetare dhe nuk duhet te kete, pasi po te mbreteronte harmonia fetare ne Shqiperi atehere njerezit si Cici do te ngeleshin pa buken e gojes se askush nuk do t'ia vinte veshin.





> Përderisa ideali i myslimanëve për një fe gjithëshqiptare para një qindvjeçari - atëherë ishte feja e tyre si model - i përket tashmë muzeut të idealizmit shqiptar, kujt ia priste mendja se klanet myslimane të Shqipërisë dhe të Amerikës do të çngjyroheshin dhe do të shpërfytyroheshin në këtë periudhë rrëmuje e kalimtarie, vetëm e vetëm për të vazhduar të kontrollojnë gjithçka në botën shqiptare? Nga ana tjetër, kujt ia priste mendja se klanet greke do të bënin një lojë të tillë me myslimanët, si më e mundshmja mënyrë për të përjashtuar shqiptarët ortodoksë nga qeverisja e kishave të tyre? Përndryshe, pa myslimanët, si do të pushtohej mitropolia e Gjirokastrës?


Me keto rreshta Cici u drejtohet besimtareve orthodhokse: kreun e Kishes Orthodhokse ua kane pushtuar myslimanet, ata 3 peshkopet qe vijne nga nje tradite myslimane! Perse nuk merrni edhe ju shembull nga dioqeza e Gjirokastres?




> Myslimanët tanë na kujtuan tiparin e tyre të trashëguar se përkatësia fetare negociohet sa herë që iu jepet rasti për përfitime. Ndërsa grekët na kujtuan tiparin njësoj të trashëguar se feja i shërben interesave të “universalitetit të helenizmit”, siç e quajnë ata doktrinën e tyre më të re në rajonin cit me dogma, prandaj dhe përdoret për të manipuluar kulturorisht. Grekët ruajtën dhe përforcuan autoqefalinë e kishës shqiptare, por e tjetërsuan thelbin e saj, në favor të planeve të tyre për një ungjillëzim (helenizim) kulturor të shqiptarëve, dhe përderisa për këtë paguhet një haraç i madh nga fondet greke, vetë ky fakt shlyen konfliktin me interesat myslimane. Për të zhbërë pikat nistore të identitetit të shqiptarëve ortodoksë, për t’u hakmarrë e për të ndëshkuar shkëputjen e tyre nga kisha greke, për të shkelmuar vetëpërcaktimin e tyre ndërgjegjësor në një rajon të përzier, *grekët ftuan myslimanët në bashkadministrimin e Kishës Ortodokse në Shqipëri. Na vunë myslimanët mbi kokë të na nënshtrojnë, që të luftojmë njëri-tjetrin; plus të tjerave.*


Cici trumbeton se Kishen Orthodhokse te Shqiperise nuk na e kane pushtuar greket, na e paskan pushtuar "myslimanet shqiptare" qe kane si mision dominimin e gjithckaje ne jeten shqiptare. Keshtu qe te dashur besimtare orthodhokse ju duket te frikesoheni dhe jo te gezoheni kur shihni ne krye te Kishes peshkope shqiptare me tradite familjare myslimane. Dhe kjo eshte "kauza e re" e Fatmir Foti Cicit, Don Kishotit qe perpiqet te cliroje Kishen Orthodhokse Autoqefale te Shqiperise jo vetem nga "greket" por edhe nga "myslimanet shqiptare".

Nuk kam mbaruar akoma me kete "shejtan budalla", vetem sa kam filluar ...

----------


## Albo

> Misioni grek arriti diçka që vetëm Janullatosi kishte vetitë të sendërtonte. Simbolika vendore që shqiptarët mbollën në Kishë që nga vitet 1910, u bë njësh me gëlqeren e diktaturës komuniste mbi afreskët bizantinë. U fshi, që të lexohet origjinali. Cili origjinal, veç? Në fakt, u shkrua prapë përmbi shkrimin e vjetër, në palimpsestin e dëmtuar shqiptar. U shtuan e u shumuan totuazhet mbi lëkurën e sfilitur shqiptare. U përdorën të njëjtat sendërgjime, ashtu si para autoqefalisë. Kësisoj e kthyen KOASH-in në kishën e gjashtë autoqefale greke, e cila sot kërkon nga myslimanët vetëm dy gjëra: sfondin dhe kreun; si në patrikanën greke të Aleksandrisë në Egjipt. Madje dhe këto i kërkojnë “përkohësisht”, derisa të jenë gati shqiptarët myslimanë; ashtu si me peshkopët zezakë të misionit grek në Afrikë. Kur të jenë gati myslimanët, pra, shpresojnë ta marrin kreun, sepse e kujtojnë të merituar, më shumë se hirësitë e Afrikës, të cilët afrikanë përdorin njësoj gjuhën e tyre amtare në shërbesat ortodokse, por me sfondin grek (si në Shqipëri). Në fakt, kreu i Ortodoksisë Shqiptare, as u përket myslimanëve e as u ka hije atyre. Mjerë kush të rrojë!


E ke zili Mitropolitin e Korces, dhe peshkopet e Apollonise e Krujes, ata qe ti i quan "myslimane"? Ne fakt jane per ti patur zili pasi sot jane 3 shtylla te KOASH. Ndryshe nga ty, nuk zgjodhen as jeten e qete e te pasur te Perendimit dhe as nuk shkelen ne bese KOASH sic bere zotrote qe nuk u kthye kurre ne vendlindje, keta u shkolluan jashte Shqiperise por zgjodhen qe te kthehen e te marrin mbi supe kryqin e rende te Krishtit, ti sherbejne Kishes dhe popullit te tyre. Dhe keta jane gruri i KOASH kurse ti je ai bari keq qe je flakur tej nga Kisha.




> Kësaj Shqipërie pa hartë, e ungjillëzuar idhnakërisht, atje ku myslimanët gjoja janë konvertuar në shumicë dhe prandaj kanë marrë edhe fronet, do t’i mbetet brerorja me rrezet helene, sfondi grek, me emërshkrimet greqisht në ikona, me hijet e mëdha të godinave, me arkitekturën e tempujve, me njelmësimin grek të terminologjisë kishtare shqipe, me varrezat e “Shën Anastasit” dhe nxënësve të tij misionarë, me kanonin e ri të shenjtorëve; të gjitha këto shenja që përbëjnë një peshqesh të madh në rajon. Shtegu mbetet i hapur për grekët, sepse tashmë ata janë alfa dhe omega e shqiptarëve ortodoksë; që të kalërojnë myslimanët. Problemet e tjera, mosmarrëveshjet midis grekëve dhe myslimanëve, mbeten për më vonë, çështjet lihen hapur duke përsjellë në të tashme të kaluarën e nostalguar, kur dy fuqitë bashkëqeverisnin kategoritë e tjera të rajonit. Dhe lufta midis grekëve dhe myslimanëve vazhdon, derisa të qarkohen vetërrëmbimet e dy botëve të tyre, duke vënë mbi tryezë gjithmonë të drejtat e shqiptarëve ortodoksë.


Mbishkrimet greke mbi kishat shekullore dhe arti bizantin nuk e bejne KOASH kishe "greke", e bejne "djep te krishterimit apostolik" me nje histori e trashegimi 2000 vjecare krishterimi, or tunxh. Dhe mbishkrimet greke ne kishat tona jane shekullore, nuk erdhen me Kryepeshkopin Anastas.

Dhe qe te mos ngelesh injorant, nese Kryepeshkopi do te ishte i interesuar ta linte KOASH ne "sfond grek" ai nuk shkruante me doren e tij historine 2000 vjecare te besimit orthodhoks ne rradhet e shqiptareve; nuk i prezantonte brezat e rinj te shqiptareve me martiret, shenjtoret dhe peshkopet e hershem te dale nga ky popull; nuk hapte nje shkolle teologjike ne Shen Vlash por bente sic beri me ty, i dergonte me shkolle ne Athine; nuk perkthente ne shqip materiale te bollshme shpirterore dhe nuk hirotoniste 140+ prifterinj shqiptare ne nje kohe rekord.

Dhe meqe te pelqen ta quash Kryepeshkopin Anastas "grek", ai eshte nje shqiptar 100 here me i madh se ty se ne keto 17 vjet ne krye te KOASH ai asnjehere nuk e ka braktisur ate, kurse ti e braktise KOASH dhe vendin tend me mundesine e pare qe tu dha.




> Të paktën kështu mendohet matanë. Sepse, sado që të përpiqen intelektualët myslimanë të zhbindin botën mbarë për interesat e tyre personale e klanore, se gjoja Shqipëria nuk është në shumicë myslimane, dielli nuk mbulohet me shoshë. Dhe këtu shquhet në gjithë lavdinë e saj loja e shumëfishtë e Janullatosit jashtë Shqipërisë, për të nxirë realitetin shqiptar, në një kohë kur ata që i bëjnë luftë Janullatosit në Shqipëri janë vetëm disa kokrra të krimbura, fantazma të vetvetes, të cilët instrumentohen sa herë që kërkohet, për të kënduar gatitú marshin dalëboje të autoqefalizmit. Që t’i zmadhojë Janullatosi këto pisllëqe të shqiptarëve myslimanë, e t’iu drejtohet pastaj në mënyrë dramatike kishave të tjera autoqefale, duke klithur se, në qoftë se misioni grek largohet nga Shqipëria, ortodoksia është në rrezik. Rroftë e qoftë Nikolla Marku, pastaj, sepse ai është për myslimanët.


Kryepeshkopi Anastas nxin realitetin shqiptar? Kryepeshkopi Anastas eshte shtetasi shqiptar me i nderuar dhe me i respektuar ne bote or tunxh. Asnje shqiptar ne kohen qe jetojme nuk gezon respektin e Kryepeshkopit Anastas si ne boten e krishtere e si ne mbare shtetet e botes. Dhe paradoksi i pranise se Prof. Dr. Anastasit ne Shqiperi per syte e gjithe miqve e te njohurve te tij ne bote eshte: "si ka mundesi nje njeri i permasave te tij zgjedh te punoje ne nje popull te vogel e te harruar si Shqiperia!" Si ka mundesi qe nje Prof. Dr. harxhon vitet e jetes se tij duke u marre me fshatare cmirezinj te kallepit te Fatmir Cicit.

Kryepeshkopi nuk thote se shqiptaret jane nje popull mysliman, Kryepeshkopi thote te kunderten qe shqiptaret nuk jane nje popull tipik mysliman, qe nenkupton qe ai ka zbuluar te njejten te vertete qe e kane zbuluar plot mendje te ndritura para tij, qe burimi i harmonise fetare ne Shqiperi dhe dallimi me realitetin e vendeve tipike islamike eshte pikerisht trashegimia e perbashket orthodhokse, gjurmet e se ciles i gjen jo vetem ne kishat shekullore  por edhe ne jeten e njerezve edhe sot e kesaj dite.




> Kjo lojë e Janullatosit bashkekziston me gatishmërinë e klaneve myslimane që s’e kanë për gjë të përlyhet emri shqiptar jashtë Shqipërisë, mjafton që ata të kontrollojnë botën shqiptare dhe të mos cënohen interesat e tyre, përndryshe të kërcënuara nga demonizimi ndërkombëtar i islamit. Në fakt, rrëmuja ndihmon shumë klanet shekullare myslimane, të cilat, tok me Janullatosin, përpiqen gjoja të drejtpeshojnë një botë kaq të larmishme ndërshqiptare.


Mos more! Kryepeshkopi qenka "aleat i myslimaneve" shqiptare? Ne fakt, Kryepeshkopi Anastas i tmerron kreret e komuniteteve myslimane ne Shqiperi pasi a) perpara figures se tij me permasa boterore ata jane askushi b) perpara arritjeve qe KOASH ka arritur ne keto 2 dekada nen udheheqjen e Kryepeshkopit, arritjet e komuniteteve te tjere minimizohen. Dhe burimi i frikes dhe sulmeve ndaj Kryepeshkopit nuk eshte vendi i tij i origjines, por zbulimi prej tij i misterit te te qenit shqiptar dhe besimi qe ai ka tek kthimi ne identitetin shpirteror te te pareve te gjithe shqiptareve me kohen.

Asnje besim fetar ne vend nuk mund te konkuroje dot me besimin orthodhoks pasi te gjitha besimet e tjera fetare ne vend jane derivate artificiale te Orthodhoksise!




> Prania e Pelushit krah-mbrapa Janullatosit nëpër kishat autoqefale dhe në veprimtari të tjera ndërkombëtare, dëshmon pikërisht këtë çudibërje të Janullatosit (i çuditshëm ndër myslimanë), të cilit përndryshe i falen të gjitha, edhe sëmundja për të zëvendësuar Zotin në mendjet e shqiptarëve të paditur nga feja. Peshkopi me origjinë myslimane shihet nga kishat e tjera si pemë e misionit grek. Të huajt kujtojnë se në Shqipëri duhet të ketë turma të mëdha myslimanësh të konvertuar në krishtërimin ortodoks, aq sa kanë dhe peshkopin e tyre. Në fakt, tani që janë tre myslimanë dhe jo një i vetëm, hajde mbushiu mendjen të huajve se shqiptarët ishin ortodoksë para Janullatosit dhe para grekëve. Përshtypja e sotme është se kryepeshkopi ndodhet në Shqipëri kryesisht për grekët, të cilët qenkan në shumicë shqipfolës, si dhe për të konvertuarit, të cilët janë të njomë në besim dhe kanë ende nevojë për misionarët. Shquar me syze ortodokse së largu, ata që i bëjnë luftë Janullatosit, luftokan Ortodoksinë. Si rrjedhojë, nuk përbën çudi prania e një greku në krye të Kishës, aq më tepër një grek i tillë, ashtu siç nuk do të përbëjë aspak çudi prania e një myslimani më vonë, aq më tepër një mysliman i këtillë. Sido që të jetë, grek a mysliman, për ne është e njëjta monedhë.


Mitropoliti i Korces, Joan Pelushi, nuk eshte konvertuar ne Orthodhoksi ne vitet 90 por ne vitet 70 dhe ka qene pjese e Kishes se nendheshme shqiptare gjate viteve te komunizmit. Ai nuk e ka fshehur aspak origjinen familjare bektashi, ashtu sic e ka bere te qarte qe ky konvertim nuk ka qene i lire por i diktuar nga rrethanat e shekullit te XVIII. Para ketij konvertimi familja e tij dhe gjithe fshati kishin nje tradite shekullore orthodhokse. Prandaj ne rastin e Joan Pelushit e shume si ai nuk kemi te bejme me nje "konvertim" por me nje kthim ne identitet, kthim ne besen e traditen e te pareve.

Ate qe e mbjell dhuna e shkaterron liria!




> Për sa i përket mitropolisë së Gjirokastrës, si pikë e prekshme e regjimit gjysmëkanonik të Janullatosit para nëntorit të kaluar, dihet se ajo mbahej qëllimisht pa peshkop për të shmangur emërimin e një shqiptari ortodoks atje, duke e përdorur këtë vakancë njëkohësisht si zjarrmatëse në marrëdhëniet shqiptaro-greke, me kulm skandalin e zhvarrosjeve në Përmet, i cili skandal grek përgatiti udhën për të përligjur vendimet e sotme. Prandaj dhe duke përdorur Pelushin dhe Liolinin, vetëm me dy shkrime paçavure, pra, çështjes madhore të shqipfolësve ortodoksë të Jugut iu vu kapaku. Sepse kështu e deshën myslimanët. Sepse i tillë është atdheu ynë: një shtet mysliman me petka laike.


Peshkopi i Gjirokastres, ka nje jete qe e ka braktisur vendin e tij te origjines, Greqine per tu bere murg ne Sinai, ashtu sic ka 16 vjet qe sherbente prane dioqezes se Gjirokastres si prift. Ti si "prift i shqetesuar shqiptar" kur ishte hera e fundit qe meshove ne nje kishe shqiptare ne Atdheun tend te dashur?!




> Ngjizja e një hierarkie greko-myslimane në nëntor 2006, me tre shtetas të Greqisë dhe me tre konvertë nga komuniteti mysliman i Shqipërisë, është sfida më e madhe që misioni grek i bëri Kishës Ortodokse në Shqipëri. Në fakt, ky kompromis midis grekëve dhe myslimanëve është pabesia më e madhe që qeveria e sotme i bëri komunitetit ortodoks në Shqipëri dhe në diasporë, pa lënë në harresë faktin se ishte e njëjta qeveri dhe i njëjti lider që dekretoi Janullatosin kryepeshkop para pesëmbëdhjetë vjetësh. Pjesa tjetër është filologji vendore. Është kaq flagrante pabesia shqiptare këtë herë, saqë jo vetëm na është dhënë rasti të rrëmojmë për të sjellë në dritë ato fakte që letërsia nacionalkomuniste qëllimisht ka mbuluar, por jemi tashmë të ndërgjegjshëm për lojën e madhe që shteti shqiptar ka luajtur dhe luan me ortodoksët, që nga vitet 1920 e këtej. Nga ana tjetër e skenarit shqiptar, klanet myslimane janë gati të përdorin edhe elementë të dhuntishëm a mafiozë të komunitetit ortodoks, për t’i paraqitur botës si të vërtetë imazhin e rremë brendashqiptar; gjithmonë duke keqpërdorur brishtësinë e pozitës midis. Sepse feja e shqiptarit është interesi (shqiptaria).


Kompletimi i Sinodit te Shenjte dhe gjithe dioqezave me barinj shpirterore eshte nje pabesi per Kishen? A e di or tunxh qe kjo eshte arritja me e madhe e KOASH ne gjithe 70 vjetet e historise se saj? A e di qe Sinodi i KOASH nuk ka qene i kompletuar ndonjehere me pare ne histori?

Te bejme me faj shtetin shqiptar per hierarkine kishtare kanonike te nje Kishe Autoqefale? Jo per gje, por e mban veten me te zgjuar se zagari Nikolla Marku qe ben gam gam sa here qe e ndersen gjahtari.




> Përderisa ortodoksët janë në mëshirë të myslimanëve, gjithmonë do të kenë nevojë për përdëllimet e grekëve. Sa më shumë të përherësohet prania myslimane në kryesinë dhe në administrimin e kishave shqiptare, aq më shumë përjetësohet kujdestaria greke mbi shqiptarët ortodoksë.


Shqiptaret orthodhokse nuk jane ne meshiren e myslimaneve, jane ne meshiren e Perendise! Dhe ajo Perendia ka vene dore e i ka degjuar lutjet tona duke bere mrekullira me Kishen tone ne keto 2 dekada. Ashtu si te gjithe ata qe kane guxuar te vene dore mbi Kishen e kane pesuar e po e pesojne, sic e ke pesuar edhe zotrote e shume si ty.

Albo

----------


## Korcar-L1

> Kjo eshte menyra se si bleterritesi na thote: nje mysliman i konvertuar ne Orthodhoksi ngelet ne zemer mysliman hakmarres! Dhe nuk keni perse shkoni shume larg per te gjetur nje shembull, shikoni nje mysliman-te-konvertuar-ne-orthodhoksi me emrin Fatmir (Foti) Cici. Edhe pse u be prift orthodhoks e beri 5 vjet shkolle teologjike ne Athine, ai ngeli nje "mysliman hakmarres ne zemer", apo jo Fatmir?


Ketu, dashur pa dashur, i jep te drejte Fatmirit lol




> Dhe meqe te pelqen ta quash *Kryepeshkopin Anastas "grek", ai eshte nje shqiptar 100 here me i madh* se ty se ne keto 17 vjet ne krye te KOASH ai asnjehere nuk e ka braktisur ate, kurse ti e braktise KOASH dhe vendin tend me mundesine e pare qe tu dha.


Ketu i ofendove te gjithe "nacionalistat" e forumit......

Sa per temen... duket qe Fotin e ka zene inati... puna eshte se sa te verteta jane ato qe thote ne inat e siper...

Sa per Pelushin.... korcaret orthodhokse kane vetem fjalet me te mira per te thene... te pakten deri me sot...

----------


## Baptist

> 1. Ketu, dashur pa dashur, i jep te drejte Fatmirit lol


1. Fatkeqesisht ketu ti dashje pa dashje tenton t'i japesh legjitimitet urrejtjes tende qe ndjen ndaj vellezerve te tu musliman dhe asgje me teper. Une per vete nuk i jap te drejte ne asnje prej atyre qe ka shkruar Foti Cici perpos ne zemerim. Por zemerimi i tij dhe disi sikur thyerja e nje parimi te pashkruar nuk i jep atij te drejte te flase te paverteta te tilla e aq me pak dicka krejteisht te pabesueshme si "urrejtja imagjinative ndaj orthodoksise" sepse nje gje e tille nuk ka ekzistuar kurre. Robi te zotin mund ta kete zili por jo edhe ta urreje sepse pa te nuk eshte asgje.

Plotesisht e pasqaruar ngelet pyetja. *Perse hakmarrja?* Cfare i ka bere orthodoksia islamizmit? Me cfare e ka tradhetuar apo mashtruar ate qe ata tani te ndjejne nevoje per hakmarrje?


> 2. Ketu i ofendove te gjithe "nacionalistat" e forumit...


2. Sipas teje:
"- Ata qe kane braktisur atdheun dhe vendlinjen e tyre, nuk kane te drejte te brengosen me per te, e as t'ia duan te miren me?" Dhe serish shrohet pyetja cfare quan "Nacionalizem" ti? 

Por une mendoj se kjo eshte vetem edhe nje; (nga vargu i gjate dhe i pakeputur i perlave qe ke keputur ne kete forum); perle e re qe do te thote se, mes tjereve (pa perjashtuar ty): As Albo nuk paska te drejte te kultivoje ndjenja te pastra kombetare, madje as fetare sepse (edhe) ky e paska braktisur, edhe kombin, edhe fene me shkuarjen e tij ne Filadelfia e? 
Per ty qe nuk e di, nese ende dergjesh neper rrethet e korces, apo ke ikur me kohe, -nuk do te them me teper se ci ke thene vetes me ato qe ke shkruar me pare dhe ne vazhdim.


> 3. Sa per temen... puna eshte se sa te verteta jane ato qe thote ne inat e siper...


3. Sa per temen?  Sikur s'po flisje per temen gjer ketu?!!-Jo, jo! 

Jo, puna nuk eshte ne 'ate' se sa te verteta ka ne to, por per sa turre dru ke gatitur ti per zjarrin qe digjet ne shpirtin tend! Sepse besimtarit si ti nuk i intereson e verteta por e leverdishmja subjektive. 

Ne kisha, e ne xhami nuk ka flake por dru, flaka eshte vetem ne shpirtin tend dhe 'eshte' ne ndergjegjen tende; a do ia vesh zjarrin a jo, -ne ndergjegjen tende, kesaj apo asaj... -Ndergjegja jote kerkon vetem rastin por jo arsyen. Je me transparent se nje qese najlloni. 

-Te urresh eshte barre e rende...



> Sa per Pelushin...


Pelushi s'eshte me rendesi nje 'pion' qe e kerkon 'koha' ne 'mozaik'. (...) mozaik qe nuk eshte i plote andaj nuk dihet as roli i tij. madje nuk dihet as qe do ta kete ndonje...

----------


## doc82

nuriel por sa durim paske patur pr te shkruar gjith ate por shiko se jan te paverteta

----------


## Seminarist

Megjithese ky shkrim i Cicit, sikurse edhe te tjere, jane shume me argumentues se sa duan ta denigrojne ca, piken e vet te dobet, si ne te gjitha, e ka ne mungesen e argumentit te fakteve historike e kohore qe sjell, pa referenca, pa thellim, qe e bejne ate nje debatues te dobet e subjektiv, sic ka bere edhe ne repliken e vet me Kadarene.
Se te ndertosh nje shkrim mbi faktin se muslimanet shqiptare i paskan sulmuar shqiptaret ortodokse te Nivices, pa e argumentuar se kur, si e per cfare arsye konkrete, e te tjera pika te bazuara ne histori, eshte mos-seriozitet.

----------


## master

Kadare ka denjuar te debatoje me Cicin???

----------


## Seminarist

> Kadare ka denjuar te debatoje me Cicin???



Natyrisht qe nuk ka denjuar. Une e kam fjalen per repliken qe Cici i ben shkrimit te Kadarese, ku ky i fundit ne mos gaboj hedh tezen, ashtu sikurse Konica, se shqiptaret kane qene populli i vetem katolik i Mesjetes ne Ballkan. Cici i ben nje replike atij shkrimi te Kadarese i cili ka pretendim HISTORIK, ne nje kohe qe  replika e Cicit mund te kete natyre letrare e gjithshka tjeter vecse argumente dhe referenca historike nuk ka!

Kjo veti letrare-emocionale e jo historike eshte edhe ne shkrimin e mesiperm, mgjth se ne te ka arsyetime qe nuk mund te hidhen poshte aq banalisht sa c'bejne disa dhe se shkrimi duhet pare me nje sy me serioz.

Psh, Pelushi ka qene i mire per Cicin deri vjet kur Pelushi mbrojti Janullatosin ne disa shfaqje televizive, pastaj papritmas Pelushi u shnderrua ne nje komplotist sic e thote edhe shkrimi i mesiperm. Mirepo, nqs pozita e Pelushit i ka fillesat ne komplot, ky do datonte nga viti 1998, kur Pelushi u be metropolit i Korces, ose edhe me pare qe kur i hyri jetes klerikale, periudhe gjate se ciles Pelushi gezonte respektin edhe te Cicit.
Shkrimi ka shume pika qe derisa Cici i ka komentuar ne menyre subjektive edhe si ka argumentuar konkretisht, mund ti kthehen vete atij kundra po ne menyre subjektive edhe pa i thelluar me argumente konkrete por duke perdorur gjithsesi argumente siperfaqsore, duke perdorur pra te njejtin stil.

----------


## Seminarist

Edhe sa per saktesi, Cici nuk eshte i konvertuar, por eshte nga nje familje (e grupimit fetaro-social-kulturor) ortodokse.

----------


## vebos

:Lulja3: 


> E ke zili Mitropolitin e Korces, dhe peshkopet e Apollonise e Krujes, ata qe ti i quan "myslimane"? Ne fakt jane per ti patur zili pasi sot jane 3 shtylla te KOASH. Ndryshe nga ty, nuk zgjodhen as jeten e qete e te pasur te Perendimit dhe as nuk shkelen ne bese KOASH sic bere zotrote qe nuk u kthye kurre ne vendlindje, keta u shkolluan jashte Shqiperise por zgjodhen qe te kthehen e te marrin mbi supe kryqin e rende te Krishtit, ti sherbejne Kishes dhe popullit te tyre. Dhe keta jane gruri i KOASH kurse ti je ai bari keq qe je flakur tej nga Kisha.
> 
> 
> 
> Mbishkrimet greke mbi kishat shekullore dhe arti bizantin nuk e bejne KOASH kishe "greke", e bejne "djep te krishterimit apostolik" me nje histori e trashegimi 2000 vjecare krishterimi, or tunxh. Dhe mbishkrimet greke ne kishat tona jane shekullore, nuk erdhen me Kryepeshkopin Anastas.
> 
> Dhe qe te mos ngelesh injorant, nese Kryepeshkopi do te ishte i interesuar ta linte KOASH ne "sfond grek" ai nuk shkruante me doren e tij historine 2000 vjecare te besimit orthodhoks ne rradhet e shqiptareve; nuk i prezantonte brezat e rinj te shqiptareve me martiret, shenjtoret dhe peshkopet e hershem te dale nga ky popull; nuk hapte nje shkolle teologjike ne Shen Vlash por bente sic beri me ty, i dergonte me shkolle ne Athine; nuk perkthente ne shqip materiale te bollshme shpirterore dhe nuk hirotoniste 140+ prifterinj shqiptare ne nje kohe rekord.
> 
> Dhe meqe te pelqen ta quash Kryepeshkopin Anastas "grek", ai eshte nje shqiptar 100 here me i madh se ty se ne keto 17 vjet ne krye te KOASH ai asnjehere nuk e ka braktisur ate, kurse ti e braktise KOASH dhe vendin tend me mundesine e pare qe tu dha.
> ...


I dashuri Albo, Korqari,I KTHYERI !!!
Mendimi yt i shprehur me fjalet dhe shprehjet univerzale hyjnore dhe njerzore,ben te konstatoj se jeni nje njeri i ditur dhe i lexuar.
Keshtu duhet te jene te bindur njerzit, pa marre parasyshe fene apo kombin qe i perkasin .Bota duhet te jet nje fshat i bukur dhe i dashur per te gjith,pa dallim race , feje apo regjioni. Duhet qe pa tjeter te kultivojme-te mbjellim faren e dashurise- mes njerzve !!! Duhet ta kultivojme dashurine dhe nevojen per nje shumellojshmeri-diverzitet te njerzve,gjuheve,adeteve apo menyres se besimit apo jeteses,sepse JETA keshtu eshte me interesante.Nje livadh me shume lloje lulesh eshte shume me i bukur dhe joshes se nje livadh qe ka vetem nje lule !!!
Sipas monoteizmit \ Dhjata e vjeter-Tevrati,Zeburi-,Dhjata e re-Ungjili dhe Kurani \,te gjith njerzit kane nje prejardhje te perbashket-nga Ademi dhe Hava,apo Adami dhe Eva.
Te orthodoktizmi kemi te shprehur edhe orthodokthizmat nacionale.Ne rregull!
Atehere ne se eshte ashtu,pse kryepeshkopi ne Shqiperi mos te jete SHQIPTAR,kur ne kohen e F.S.NOLIT me shume peripeti te njohura u arrite autoqefalia e Kishes Shqiptare.
A nuk eshte apsurde qe tani pas shume dekadash, pas Rilindjeve te mrekullueshme te perbashketa ballkanike te te gjith popujve te Ballkanit ,te kthehet nje kryepeshkop grek pa njohje elementare te gjuhes dhe kultures shqipe. Vjen prej nje shteti qe i ka qkomtarizua dhe ende perpiqet qe ti qkomtarizoj shqiptaret-arvanitasit autokton neper ter Greqine, ata shqiptare qe dhane nje kontribut te pamohueshem ne zhvillimin e gjithembarshem dhe ne fitimin e pamvaresise se shtetit grek. A nuk eshte shteti Grek ai i cili i perzuri Qamet nga Qameria.A nuk eshte tani per tani i vetmi shtet ne boten e qytetruar ,qe emigranteve te varfur Shqiptare ,qe po hyjne per te punuar ne Greqi,po ua ndrron emrat e origjines ne emra Grek.Une do te pyetsha> si do ta ndienin veten punetoret greke qe punojne ne shtetet e Europes perendimore,sikur ato shtete tu a ndrronin emrat greke dhe ti emertonin ne emra gjerman,anglez...etj.
E po te kerkonte falje zotri Jenullatosi per krejte cka u cek me larte,atehere do te kishim nje situate pjtuese ,pakez me ndryshe !!!
Ne popullin e cmuar grek e kemi fqinje dhe si shqptare,jemi hitorikishte te interesuar qe te krijojme maredhenje te mira ne te gjitha aspektet,sepse kjo eshte ne interesin e dyanshem.Fqiun na e ka shkrua ZOTI dhe fati,andaj duhet patjeter qe te ndertojme ura bashkeveprimi aty ku nuk ka ura,e jo ti shkatrrojme edhe ato ura me mija vjete te vjetra ,qe para dhe pas kohes HOMER-iane te koegzistences paqesore GREKO-SHQIPTARE!!!
Duke e mbaruar mendimin tim ,sinqerishte Ju pershendes dhe Ju deshiroj shendet mental dhe fizik!!!
Vebos

----------


## Nuriel

*Kthimi i shqiptarëve në helenizëm*

E vetmja shpresë për nevojat spirituale të shqiptarëve ortodoksë në diasporë, mbetet ai institucion që është më afër botës së tyre emocionale: Kisha greke. Muzika e njëjtë, riti i përbashkët liturgjik, ritmet e kujtesës së pëgërë, tingëllima e njohur, zakonet njësoj, përzierja e pashmangshme, përvoja e përbashkët dikur dhe sot, e të tjera, i sjellin shqiptarët ortodoksë atje ku kanë qenë. Te kisha greke po kthehen urtë e butë, të nusëruar, shqiptarët. Në kishat greke po i çojnë fëmijtë ti pagëzojnë e ti edukojnë, ku do të molepsen me mitet e superioritetit të racës helene, qysh në belbëzimet e para, përderisa kjo bindje është pjesë e katekizmës së ortodoksisë greke (Ka mjaft shqiptarë në Kanada, ortodoksë e myslimanë, të cilët nuk e shohin të mbarë ti çojnë fëmijtë në shkollat shqipe, por e shohin prestigjioze, shërimore, domethënë, ti regjistrojnë ata në shkollat greke).

Për më tej, në kishat greke ku figurojnë të regjistruar, jo vetëm që do të ushqehen me mesazhet që i dërgon shpesh çdo kishë listës së saj postare, por kur të rriten këta prejardhës shqiptarësh, të dinë ku të kthehen për dokumentacion e për çdo gjë që lidhet me përkatësinë e tyre fetare. Është pak e vështirë të manipulohet dikush, por është shumë herë më e vështirë të bindet e të gjejë fuqi i gënjyeri të çlirohet nga manipulimi. A nuk tingëllon qesharake tani parrulla Rron, or rron, nuk vdes shqiptari?

Kjo nuk vlen vetëm për Evropën dhe Kanadanë, por gjithnjë e më tepër dhe për vetë SHBA-në, ku, siç u shtrua me nerv më sipër, amerikanizimi dhe sllavizimi i tempujve të kulturës  sonë kombëtare është tashmë fakt që pranohet me krenari nga vetë shqiptarët. Absurdi i kapardisjes shpjegohet tek inferiorieti nga buron kjo mburrje, tek përulja e rrethanave, sesa në një ndjenjë e shëndoshë atdhedashurie. Kishat emërshqiptare, me priftërinj jo shqipfolës, garantojnë jo vetëm përjashtimin e shqipes nga shërbesat, por dhe lundrimin e fisit të Liolinëve, me retorikën që vetëm shqiptarët besojnë si të vërtetë në Amerikën e Veriut: Mbaso mjafton të mos jetë Gërqisht, pa Shqipja jonë nuku humbet hiq fare, se na e ka thënë Noli që na vinte në shtëpi!

Gjithë kjo bëhet me mbështjetjen e shtetit shqiptar dhe me bekimet e klaneve myslimane në Amerikë. Sepse nuk ka rëndësi nëse i kemi shërbesat arabisht a anglisht. Mbi të gjitha jemi shqiptarë dhe të tillë do të mbetemi! Çfarë novele! A është ky çmimi i gjakut shqiptar ortodoks për integritet? A mund të jetë një maskaradë e tillë fragment i fotos së montuar të tolerancës ndërfetare ndër shqiptarë? Ku është mprehtësia e shqiptarëve sot?

Për sa i përket diskursit të ortodoksisë shqiptare, me mbylljen e të vetmit mision shqiptar ortodoks mbas viteve 90, këtu në Kanada, humbi ajo pjesë cilësore e komunitetit që e sheh realizimin në dritën jetëdhënëse hyjnore, e jo nën verbimet kulturore të jugës. Humbën ata shqiptarë ortodoksë që thërrasin dhuntitë dhe prandaj nuk bien pré e mendjemanipulimit. Ata që i duan grekët si vëllezër e jo si etër, sepse Zoti nuk ka nipër e mbesa, por vetëm bij e bija të barabartë sipas të gjithave.

U mbush një vit qyshkur u ndaluan shërbesat shqip në Toronto. Kryepeshkopi Anastasios me at Artur Liolinin e pengojnë ardhjen e një prifti tjetër nga Shqipëria, pikërisht se fajin nuk e kishte prifti i këtushëm, i cili madje shërbente falas, bënte punë të rëndomta për të mbijetuar - u bëra teatër për gjuhën shqipe në diasporë - por kundërshtimi im për tu punësuar përgjithmonë në kishën greke të Kanadasë, me një rrogë dyfish nga mesatarja e emigrantëve shqiptarë. Fajin, pra, e kishte dhe na e ka shqipja!

Si rrjedhojë, imzot Anastasios nuk ka asgjë personale kundër meje. Përkundrazi! Ai vajton ditën kur nuk mundi të më bindë të shkëmbehem e ti shërbej misionit të tij politik ndër shqiptarë. Ai është në një pozitë kaq epërsore, saqë nuk do të besojë se presionet nuk kanë të njëjtën pasojë tek të gjithë shqiptarët. Sepse Janullatosi e ka kyçur veten në një strofkë që nxen vetëm një luan dhe shumë miza. Ai ende nuk mund ta kuptojë psenë, sepse është mësuar ti vlerësojë shqiptarët sipas shkëmbimeve të njëtrajtshme në Shqipëri. Cili është ai shqiptar që ka dalë publikisht të mbrojë misionin e Janullatosit në Shqipëri, dhe në të njëjtën kohë nuk ekziston i dokumentuar si mëditës a jargavel i Janullatosit?

Zoti Janullatos bëhet mjerisht shumë personal me këdo që guxon të shkodizojë lojën mendjemanipuluese të misionit helenizues në Shqipëri dhe në diasporën shqiptare. Sa për qëndrimin e at Artur Liolinit, herë pro e herë kundër grekëve, por tani e përherë në kurriz të shqiptarit, ai është rob i simonisë dhe jo i rrethanave. Është atje ku nuk ka më mister.

Me këtë ndalesë tonën, humbën edhe ata të krishterë që i duan dhe i konsiderojnë myslimanët të barabartë në çdo send me ta, pa asnjë nuancë dallimi në ndjenja, pa asnjë paragjykim në ndërgjegje për përmbajtjen e tyre shpirtërore, por ama që nuk pranojnë tiu nënshtrohen myslimanëve, pavarësisht nga premtimet lëndore të bashkëgjakësve (Jo duke u fotografuar me ta nëpër gosti, e duke i sharë pastaj mbrapa krahëve).

Me mbylljen e Kishës së Shën Astit të Durrësit në Toronto, humbi edhe një alternativë premtuese për gjuhën e kulturën shqiptare në Kanada, përderisa kisha jonë, për tre vjet, përjetoi pajtimin e trashëgimisë spirituale lindore me përvojën kulturore perëndimore; për një identitet tonin më të fisnikëruar. A do të vazhdojnë shqiptarët të manipulohen e të shkëmbejnë ëndrrën e tyre të hershme për integritet?

Foti Cici

----------

